# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream: My best friend's girlfriend seducing me.

## Winstor

Hey guys, 

I had a dream that went like this: 

First me and my firend's were sitting at a table chatting but then, my best friend's girlfriend started to sit on my lap, even tho her boyfriend was right next to her. (It's really weird talking about this ) :/

I felt really bad, when she did that, but my best friend did not even seem to notice. 
Then she started to kiss me. (I felt even worse) , but on his side no reaction.
This was the First Time I felt guilt,in my dreams .

Then when all my firend's  they started to go home , the boyfriend just left, without her. 
When there were just us 2 left (me and my best friend's girlfirend)  she wanted me to have sex with her .... and at that moment my guilt just flew away ....... and we did it ... after that I didn't want her to go home.
the only thing after that I can still remember is that i accompanied her home or something like that.

Im freaking out about this dream its so werid ...

In real live i dont really know her that good, but i always thougt she'd liked me.
I would never date her cos she is my best firend's girlfriend...
Even tho she looks good, in real live i dont really feel sexual attracted to her.

Can someone interpret this dream please?
It wasn't a lucid dream by the way.

Im sorry for my bad english  :Sad:

----------


## Winstor

Can no one give me an interpretation?

----------


## DreamingProphet

Maybe in your dream you thought her and her boyfriend were still dating but they really weren't.  You felt guilty yes but you ended up sleeping with her guilt free.  Maybe you like her a lot more than you realise.  It's tough to interpret this one without knowing your full situation, like your age, whether you are sexually active or not, how you truly feel about this girl and so on.  The other part to this, and I don't generally interpret dreams as being prophetic, but it's possible the dream might be showing you the future  :smiley:   I believe fully that dreams can show us things to come and that's kindof the feeling I get when i read your dream.  I get the feeling that this girl and her boyfriend weren't seeing eachother but both just happened to be at your place at the same time, making you think they were still together in your dream.  Who knows, life is full of crazyness.  Hope this helps you...

----------


## Winstor

Thanks for your answer first of all  ::D:  , I couldn't talk about this with my friends. 
Its nice to hear an interpretation from another person then myself.

Im 19 years old, me and my best firends girlfriend only had one conversation, but she went thorugh the same as I did (live by one self with a young age, parents beeing thousands of miles away.)
I don't really know how i feel about this girl, (i know my friend and his girlfirend, do argue a lot, she is a very difficult girlfriend he says.)
Im not sexually active at the moment.

----------


## DreamingProphet

well then, just ride it out, and see what the future brings  :smiley:   Our subconscious mind is able to pick up a LOT more than our conscious mind does, and maybe the 2 of you share more similarities than you realize.  Maybe she is a "difficult" girlfriend for the guy she is dating now, but would be a really good girl for you.  But if you start to realize you like this girl don't set your heart on it.  if it's one thing i've learned in life it's that dissapointement hurts like hell.  Just keep on doing what you're doing and things will come together for ya.  I think a big part of that dream was also just releasing pent up frustration.  But if anything between u and that girl happens I would be interested in hearing about it  :smiley:   good luck..

----------


## Neoquestmoo

Perhaps it was showing you you like her more than you think, or that your best friend doesn't deserve her.
Then again, it could just be something your brain crapped out to entertain you overnight.

----------


## Winstor

Thanks for the answers i really appreciate it  :smiley: 

I'll defenitely get back to you if something changes

----------


## Winstor

Another thing i might add:

I usually can never remember my dreams but, most of the time i can remember them its related with sex or something like that.

----------


## jenifer123

This is a dream and I dont think that it can be happen in real life So dont think about it. And maybe it is the imagination of your mind that you think about her

----------


## riveroflaroo

Hi

You know, I don't think you should take this dream so literally. Dreams are more often than not a mishmash of symbols, and does not mean that what  you dream will happen, or even that you want it it happen.
There is no reason to feel bad about the dream neither. It's your mind trying to tell you something. The fact that it involves sex should not make you worried, rather the other way around.
Let's look at the symbols.

First there's the 3 of you. You are having a conversation. This problably would indicate that this dream might be about communication?

How do you view your friend? How was he acting in the dream? Were there some behaviour that you could relate to? Maybe you yourself are being indifferent towards a person, or a subject, or your own feelings?
Maybe there are things you SHOULD be aware of, that your are unwilling to see?

The girl wanting your attention may be a symbol for how you distract yourself from the object you are trying to be indifferent to, even though you know you should care?
It might be your own feelings towards someone entirely different than this girl. It might be parts of yourself that you should pay attention to. I think this symbol is brilliant as to telling you that you allow yourself to be distracted.
Why, in your dreams, did you not push the girl away? What were your feelings? Look at them, and try to figure out if they match your feelings towards something else?

The guilt I reckon is you feeling guilty about what you are "trying not to notice" in neglecting either parts of your personality or your feelings towards something.

The sex itself, well, you didn't feel guilty then.. so maybe this is the core to this dream? Maybe you just look at sex or intimacy.. or the "moral" towards sex in a way that stresses you out, and the dream is telling you to chill  :smiley: 
That you didn't want here to go away afterwards makes me again think that the dream is telling you that what you are trying to ignore.. is a good thing. It may not be sex at all..

Look at the girl in the dream. She was the "aggressive" part. Is this how she normally behaves? If not, what was different? Are there any similarities to how you might behave .. ? And again, not necessarily with sex in focus.

All dreams are good dreams. No reason to freak out. But you should pay attention  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> In real live i dont really know her that good, but* i always thougt she'd liked me*.
> *I would never date her cos she is my best firend's girlfriend...*
> *Even tho she looks good*, in real live i dont *really* feel sexual attracted to her.



C'mon, no attraction what so ever?  :tongue2: 

Take it or leave it but im gonna say you like her, and your subconscious just thought it would let you have some fun with no repercussions, nothing more nothing less  :wink2:

----------


## Pragma

come on!! what does this dream mean but you'd have sex with anyone at the moment, even if it means going behind your friends back. It could have been any woman.

----------

